# cabergoline vs pramipexole



## Bro Bundy (Apr 2, 2013)

Lets hear what u prefer and why


----------



## losieloos (Apr 2, 2013)

Caber, makes me hornier.


----------



## DF (Apr 2, 2013)

Definitely Caber.  I took Prami once & only once.  I woke up at 2am & puked my fucking guts out.  It can have that effect on peeps.  Some people get lucky and dont get nausea/vomiting on Prami.  Also as Losieloos mentioned Caber can be very helpful when it comes to bow chicka bow wow.


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 2, 2013)

Caber will give me half a hard-on for 24-48hrs after popping it.. Never used prami, too many reports of nausea & sleep problems


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Caber gave me like a 4 hour hard on (only taken it once so far)
Prami had zero issues with (whole cycle )


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 2, 2013)

Prami will make most people sick and you have to tirate your dose to try and combat it. Only sides I get from caber is I feel great and I can get hard looking at obese women eating fried chicken.


----------



## staxs (Apr 3, 2013)

Ok BB I will give my Insight on this because I have ran both of this compounds for a decent amount of time. 

Prami: Hard to get dosed in correctly at first but always gave me a uphoric feeling and made sex out of this world actually miss taking it because of this. After getting it dialed in after a few weeks I didnt get the nausea feeling anymore. Prami made me have insanely restful sleep and more confident everyday. Also Prami is supposed to increase GH during use.

Caber: Caber is alot smoother no nausea seems to combat prolactin, but prami seemed to work better for me maybe i wasnt taking enough caber. After taking caber erections non stop for the entire next day. The sexual sides were not as pronaunced with caber as it was with prami but not dealing with nausea kind of evens that out. It seemed to me that i needed to take caber EOD to dial it in. The only thing that bothered me with this compound is "heart valve damage at higher doses" 3-4g a week which can easily be gotten to if your throwing .5mg caps EOD


----------



## cokezero (Apr 3, 2013)

Prami can be rough starting out. You have to tirate for sure. It made me sleepy. I took it just before bedtime and was ok. The nausea was pretty bad at first but once you get into it a little that goes away and its smooth sailing from there. I know of friends that took it in the morning and they had a pretty bad day. They feel asleep at work and wanted to puke all day.

I have ran prami a few times and I have no troubles with it any more. I do have caber now for my tren cycle but hopefully I wont need it.

I hear if you just take the whole bottle of Prami all at one time the gyno goes away in 15 min. atleast thats what his friends said at the burial. lol..


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 3, 2013)

Caber. Titanium boners, 'nuff said.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 3, 2013)

ill never used Prami again.  would be dead tired after taking it......Than wide awake when i would goto bed.  other stupid sides too.  I am on a decent amount of meds from the doc and this stuff can mess with them so i stay away.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Apr 3, 2013)

I am Peter North on caber


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 3, 2013)

You wish!!!!!




samcooke said:


> I am Peter North on caber


----------



## Omegareign (Apr 3, 2013)

Caber, prami made me sick as a dog as well.


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 3, 2013)

Caber... I think I am the local Caber rep here at SI.... yea, and aromasin... I rep those two... all I need now is a company and I'm off like a rocket.

Caber is a dopamine agonist... I like dopamine. 

Caber prevents prolactin ... I don't like prolactin in my tits. 

Caber shortens the refractory period between orgasms... I like orgasms. 

What is that other stuff called again?

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 3, 2013)

I believe it's called prami
And mine smells like blue raspberry


----------



## TR90125 (Apr 4, 2013)

I've been using MP's Caber (for research) along with their daily use Tadalifil 9mgs for a few months.  The results are good.

Caber is dosed every 84 hours at time of injection.


----------

